# Wobbler im Flugreisegebäck transportieren



## damdam05 (22. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

kann es Probleme geben, wenn ich Wobbler inkl. Haken im Reisegebäck 15KG Koffer transportiere?

Gruß DamDam


----------



## Erik_D (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wobbler im Flugreisegebäck transportieren*

Hi!

Im Handgepäck gibts bestimmt Probleme, aber im normalen Gepäck kannst du so ziemlich alles transportieren (solange legal). Also auch durchaus Messer etc. Haken sollten also kein Problem sein.


----------



## Joschihika (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wobbler im Flugreisegebäck transportieren*

Da stimme ich Erik zu. Im abgegebenen Gepaeck kannst du fast alles rein machen. Nur im Handgepaeck ist Vorsicht angebracht. Ich hatte mal das Problem mit meinen Bleien, die ich nach Norwegen mitnehmen wollte. Da diese klein aber sehr schwer sind wollte ich Sie im handgepaeck mitnehmen, aber Sie wurden leider als Wurfgeschosse eingestuft und mussten da bleiben.


----------



## Jennic (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wobbler im Flugreisegebäck transportieren*

keine spitzen gegenstände im handgepäck ;-) z.b. nagelfeile, nägel, schrauben, flitzebogen, rutenhalter, angelhaken (=


----------



## shorty 38 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wobbler im Flugreisegebäck transportieren*

Hallo, ich habe schon öfters nach Norwegen oder nach Island im aufgegebenen Gepäck 750gr. Bergmannpilker mit 12/o Drillingen ohne Probleme transportiert. Also sollten Deine Wobbler auch kein Problem sein. Pilker ohne Drillinge kannst du auch im Handgepäck mitnehmen. Habe diese Erfahrung Anfang Juni in Frankfurt gemacht! Gruß Shorty


----------



## antonio (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wobbler im Flugreisegebäck transportieren*



shorty 38 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe schon öfters nach Norwegen oder nach Island im aufgegebenen Gepäck 750gr. Bergmannpilker mit 12/o Drillingen ohne Probleme transportiert. Also sollten Deine Wobbler auch kein Problem sein. Pilker ohne Drillinge kannst du auch im Handgepäck mitnehmen. Habe diese Erfahrung Anfang Juni in Frankfurt gemacht! Gruß Shorty



shorty da hast du glück gehabt.
zu 99% gibts probleme damit im handgepäck.
die teile werden als schlagwaffe oder wurfgeschoß eingestuft.
bei dir hat der kontrolleur dann eben mal ein auge zugedrückt oder hat es nicht gesehen oder wollte es nicht sehen.

also gebt hier nicht solche tips.
solche teile gehören nicht ins handgepäck.
wenn nämlich das gepäck eingecheckt ist und dann wird das handgepäck beanstandet was will derjenige dann machen mit seinen pilkern.

antonio


----------



## j.Breithardt (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wobbler im Flugreisegebäck transportieren*



antonio schrieb:


> shorty da hast du glück gehabt.
> zu 99% gibts probleme damit im handgepäck.
> die teile werden als schlagwaffe oder wurfgeschoß eingestuft.
> bei dir hat der kontrolleur dann eben mal ein auge zugedrückt oder hat es nicht gesehen oder wollte es nicht sehen.
> ...


 


Sehe ich auch so.Könnte als Füllmaterial in der Abfalltonne
landen. |rolleyes

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Nick_A (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wobbler im Flugreisegebäck transportieren*



shorty 38 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe schon öfters nach Norwegen oder nach Island im aufgegebenen Gepäck 750gr. Bergmannpilker mit 12/o Drillingen ohne Probleme transportiert. Also sollten Deine Wobbler auch kein Problem sein. Pilker ohne Drillinge kannst du auch im Handgepäck mitnehmen. Habe diese Erfahrung Anfang Juni in Frankfurt gemacht! Gruß Shorty



Kann dem auch nicht zustimmen !!! #d

Vor ein paar Jahren war es noch problemlos möglich, Pilker *OHNE HAKEN !!!* im Handgepäck mitzunehmen.

Heute *kannst* Du Glück haben ... mir ist es aber schon passiert, dass ich meine Pilker und Giant-Jigheads (selbst die!) nachträglich nochmals als "normales Gepäck" aufgeben musste...im Handgepäck gab´s damit Ärger !

Also dann lieber irgendwelche anderen Dinge ins Handgepäck nehmen, z. B. nackte Gummifische, Elektronik, Batterien, etc.


----------



## antonio (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wobbler im Flugreisegebäck transportieren*



Nick_A schrieb:


> Kann dem auch nicht zustimmen !!! #d
> 
> Vor ein paar Jahren war es noch problemlos möglich, Pilker *OHNE HAKEN !!!* im Handgepäck mitzunehmen.
> 
> ...



da gings auch noch mit haken.
aber seit ca 2 oder 3 jahren ist schluß mit lustig.

antonio


----------



## pike.time (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Wobbler im Flugreisegebäck transportieren*

Hallo, hier schreibt Dir jemand vom Fach( Luftsicherheit Hannover )...im Reisegepäck gibt es überhaupt keine Probleme, aber auch nur im Reisegepäck auf gar keinen Fall im Handgepäck transportieren!!!!Die dazugehörige Angel gibts Du am besten über das Sperrgepäck auf!!!!!
Lieben Gruß und guten Fang!Bitte denk auch an catch & release


----------



## antonio (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: Wobbler im Flugreisegebäck transportieren*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Wenn noch Zeit ist, zusätzlich aufgeben - ist kein Problem! Ein Kollege hatte dummerweise seine Stationärrolle mit Schnur im Handgepäck - musste er auch nochmal zurück zum check in und zusätzlich aufgeben... Die Rolle kam auch mit dem anderen Gepäck an



wie gesagt wenn noch zeit ist.
aber ist eben zusätzlicher aufwand und kosten.
deswegen mein einwand hier solche tips zu unterlassen.
ebenfalls sollte man sich erkundigen vorher wie die airline mit automatikwesten und reservepatronen umgeht.
hier gibts auch unterschiede.

antonio


----------

